# Förderung über Youtube



## wowfighter (20. Februar 2010)

Moin liebe comm,

findet ihr nicht dass Dieses Mädchen gefördert werden sollte?

Immerhin finde ich ,dass Sie manches besser singt als die Sänger^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mcj_Iitf9w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pac4fa5w9Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und noch Sie hat noch viel mehr vids!
Sagt mir was ihr von der jungen Dame haltet^^



BB
mfg wowfighter


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Moin liebe comm,
> 
> findet ihr nicht dass Dieses Mädchen gefördert werden sollte?
> 
> ...




Sie Singt echt gut ich würde sie fördern wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Sagt mir was ihr von der jungen Dame haltet^^



Das es auch für sie den Youtube Sammelthread gibt ;-)


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Sie sing fast so niedlich wie sie aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

jo leute youtube sammelthread und so -.-


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

> jo leute youtube sammelthread und so -.-


zusammen mit den anderen 1000 Leuten die bei Youtube so singen können


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sie sing fast so niedlich wie sie aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da gebe ich dir recht.


----------

